# You will not believe what I found at petco for $15...



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

A rust/purple colored giant halfmoon plakat with white fin tips! I am over the moon. Anyone interested in pictures? ;]


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, I'm soooooooooooooooo interested in pics  Is he a giant?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

psh!! Of course we are interested in pics!!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Yes he's at least 4 inches! I am so happy, fellow giant plakat lover! Working on pics. I had a 20 gallon set up an was waiting for the right guy...and I found him!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Pictureeeeeeeesssssssss!!!!


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

@[email protected] oo0o0o0oo yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Pictures.now.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Pictures.now.


This x10.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

PICTURES!!:redyay::redyay::redyay:


----------



## Findlay (Jul 22, 2011)

@ doggyhog - I'm wondering if our dogs are related?  They both certainly have good taste in eyewear.

Sorry, off topic there... couldn't help myself. Heehee


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I suspect this is not real...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I suspect it's real, but some people just don't see pets as non disposable.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Oh I suspect it's real, but some people just don't see pets as non disposable.


...What?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Here he is!  Sorry it took so long, my camera isn't working so I had to use my cell phone. If I can get it working I'll post higher quality shots. The fish next to him in the first photo is a double tail plakat, who is quite large. The last fish is Brutus, who is also big, and a halfmoon plakat. What do you guys think?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

He. is. HUGE!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> ...What?


Exactly as it says. You're saying in one post you have to give up 4 males, but yet you go out and buy another fish? To me, you are acting as if you're fish are disposable. You should be worrying and taking care of the fish you have, before adding more.

Gizmothefreaky said this may be fake, but sadly, I believe what you're doing.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Pitluvs, I posted this on your other comment too, but just so people here don't think I'm being a jerk, I'll post it again.

Oh I see what this is about now.. I have an empty 20 gallon, and can keep that tank and one other large one in my new place. I need to adopt out the other guys in my smaller tanks, I have about 7 tanks as it is. I have been looking for a giant for a long time. All of the bettas I have now came to me very sick through craigslist, one was left at my friends house. They are beautiful and healthy now, thanks to me, and I always hoped to find them good homes. They are not "disposable," they were all rescues and adopted bettas to begin with! If they were disposable, I would dispose of them. I know others would love and appreciate them as I have, so I am asking the community here. What's with the negativity guys? You know what they say about assumptions..


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I have taken amazing care of them all for a year despite working and going to school full time. Maybe next time you should ask some questions before wagging your finger at a stranger.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Mmm! Go GreenTea!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Seriously..I love this forum because most are so welcoming. 

Any name ideas guys? I can't think of anything epic enough! I want to measure him but I don't know how to without squishing him into a bag :/ I don't want to do that.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Perry? Pete? Percy<3. &&& For that measuring problem? Tape some measuring tape or a ruler to the tank... Hope that will work


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Excuse me? I am welcoming and I help lots of people on here when I can. I work with rescue, and what it 'looks' like your doing is what urks me the most. Sit back and look at both threads you made and pretend its not you, doesn't it look a little fishy?? Now that you explain, I can see your side. Personally, I'd keep one of my boys, have two tanks and not get new fish. That's why I said disposable. I don't mean you'll toss them in the garbage, I mean you take them in and have no issue with seeing them the door. The fact that they were rescues makes it even sadder.

Anyways, enjoy your fish. Hope your boys go to a good home.


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

i looooooooove giants! congrats on the great find!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Tokala! =]


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my gosh... He's absolutely stunning!! Nooooo, I do NOT need to look at ANOTHER gorgeous fish!!
But I WILL offer up some name ideas! 

Isamu- "courage" or "bravery" in Japanese
Vipul- Means "large, extensive, plenty" in Sanskrit.
Levent- means "handsome" in Turkish.
Anraí - "home ruler" in Irish
Cathair- "battle man" in Gaelic


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Also I like Percy! I'd like to give him a fancy/preppy sounding name.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Hey Pitluvs, I posted this on your other comment too, but just so people here don't think I'm being a jerk, I'll post it again.
> 
> Oh I see what this is about now.. I have an empty 20 gallon, and can keep that tank and one other large one in my new place. I need to adopt out the other guys in my smaller tanks, I have about 7 tanks as it is. I have been looking for a giant for a long time. All of the bettas I have now came to me very sick through craigslist, one was left at my friends house. They are beautiful and healthy now, thanks to me, and I always hoped to find them good homes. They are not "disposable," they were all rescues and adopted bettas to begin with! If they were disposable, I would dispose of them. I know others would love and appreciate them as I have, so I am asking the community here. What's with the negativity guys? You know what they say about assumptions..


Its the internet. It happens. *eyeroll*


----------



## BlueEyes (Jul 19, 2011)

You should name him Cerebrus because he so big. Even though he's only got one head .


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

I like "Ajax", a Greek hero from the Trojan war in Homers Iliad. He was known for being HUGE... and oh so brave <3


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

And...here are some macro shots from my camera. Enjoy and thanks for all the name suggestions! The first few shots are for some perspective on his size..I measured him to be 4.5 inches. I know a lot of us have these lil Japanese house things lol so I thought it would be a good measuring tool. He's also in a 20 gallon tank in these photos.





































Here he is next to a big veiltail..


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

He's very pretty, I would have snatched him up too.

As for Pitluvs - I understand her side but also yours. I've had to give up fish in the past when I thought it was for the best for me and them, and later get new fish when I was in a better state of mind. Life happens. When on the internet, don't assume anything from anyone, because you don't really ever know the full story, because you don't and won't ever really know this person IRL.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Guys// who cares.. atleast they're alive.. unlike my fave fish eddie money.. :'(
Justkidding. That was my emo post of the day. I did one yesterday too! But yea, that fish looks like a KOI or something.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

To measure a fish:
Stick a piece of masking tape to the outside of the tank, marked off in quarter inch increments. He will eventually swim up along side the tape. Easy

I just saw that picture of him with his nose on the edge of the bag and a blue stripe at his caudal base. Measure that.

Want to know how to measure a 6-foot plus snake? LoL


----------

